# Atlas/Clausing Model 111 Lathe in Boonville, CA - $1200



## BGHansen (Dec 30, 2019)

Here's a dusty Atlas/Clausing Model 111 lathe in CA with 3-jaw, 4-jaw, follow rest, steady rest, taper attachment, milling attachment, centers, etc.

Bruce









						12” Atlas lathe, Quick Change gear, taper & milling attachments, 3 /4 Jaw chucks  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 12” Atlas lathe, Quick Change gear, taper & milling attachments, 3 /4 Jaw chucks at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Choiliefan (Dec 31, 2019)

More Clausing than Atlas: http://www.lathes.co.uk/clausing/page8.html
Nicely tooled...


----------



## BGHansen (Dec 31, 2019)

Choiliefan said:


> More Clausing than Atlas: http://www.lathes.co.uk/clausing/page8.html
> Nicely tooled...


Correct about the Clausing lineage.  Tony's site has a historical story about the Clausing company from the son of one of the founders.  Atlas bought out Clausing and started rebadging machines with the Atlas name alone.  A customer was at a machine tool dealer and wanted to buy a Clausing lathe.  He was shown one of the rebadged Atlas lathes and said he wanted a Clausing, not an Atlas.  The name changed to Atlas/Clausing after that.

It is a very nicely tooled lathe.  The dang taper and milling attachment would probably bring $500 or $600 together.

Bruce


----------

